# Betta only able to flare half of beard?



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Just got a new betta two days ago, at first the poor guy was having some SBD, laying on his side and struggling to get up for air. Now he's swimming around normally. While moving around bettas to make room for him in the QT I put my female near him to see if he would flare (she's small and not as intimidating, so I figured it would be less stressful) mainly to check the condition of his gills. He tried to do a full out flare but could not get half of his beard to come forward fully. 

Could this be damage from ammonia poisoning (gills look red but not sure what is colouring and what isn't) or some defect? 

I'll get some pics of him soon if I can, he's rather shy - or was cause I just went to check on him and he swam out flaring at me big time haha. Still only half flared out. He's being stubborn and my camera is out of juice for the moment.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

thats not uncommon. he's fine. 

Just make sure you keep up with water changes and keep the tank clean.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Alright, might he eventually be able to flare normally?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes. It is very possible.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Great  Thanks as always, Viv


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Mercury is like that! I have had him for a while now and he still does it. It's nothing to worry about Tress. The fact that he is flaring is a good sign he is healthy in itself! He is gorgeous.


----------

